# Cannot access 192.168.1.1 from Binatone Wifi Router



## XxUnivaxX (Apr 24, 2017)

Here are my CMD ipconfig messages

*image.prntscr.com/image/37bcd0104647406ca8665da4875db287.png

I was able to access 192.168.1.1 earlier but I cant do that now.

Looking forward to replies.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 25, 2017)

From the ipconfig it looks like you're connected via Wireless Lan. 
Some routers/wireless gateways have feature called wireless isolation. 
Turn that feature off, and before you do that, you may want to connect via Ethernet.
This is relevant in case, you were able to access gateway admin portal via Ethernet but not wifi. 

There could be many other reasons but this one is pretty common. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------

